# Making firestarters out of material found in the woods.(YouTube)



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Every once in a while I like to throw one of these videos on here. I know some people feel that posts about fire have been done to death. I am not one of them. I can't think of anything that might one day save your life more than the ability to make a fire. So, without further ado:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If you have been through the Boy Scout 2nd class requirements you should have the skill for life.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've never been in the boy scouts, but I lived in the country my whole life. Glad to know you have all the wilderness skills you will ever need. Perhaps there is someone out there who may learn a thing or two?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That is pretty cool. Never thought of that idea and I am surrounded by pines. I may try this and report back. 

Fatwood is great stuff.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am the best in my family at building a fire. However, I am always looking for new ways to start one. I love fat wood or lighter pine, I am so happy to have found a way to make my own.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I've never been in the boy scouts, but I lived in the country my whole life. Glad to know you have all the wilderness skills you will ever need. Perhaps there is someone out there who may learn a thing or two?


I am not criticizing the OP. I am promoting the Boy Scouts as the way to learn basic outdoor skills. Once you have them, those skills stick.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry man but I have to say it. No fire-starter is worth trying to use if you have to have open flame to get a fire going.
If you need a match or a BIC lighter or ANYTHING that produces flame, then you haven't got a fire-starter. All you have is tinder.
I have nothing against a fire-starter that produces a flame, but if it is NOT consumed completely by the flame in the process of 
starting the fire then it's a lighter not a fire-starter.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cool video , thank you , this learning of this will help out a lot .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Sorry man but I have to say it. No fire-starter is worth trying to use if you have to have open flame to get a fire going.
> If you need a match or a BIC lighter or ANYTHING that produces flame, then you haven't got a fire-starter. All you have is tinder.
> I have nothing against a fire-starter that produces a flame, but if it is NOT consumed completely by the flame in the process of
> starting the fire then it's a lighter not a fire-starter.


Philosophical, this is^^^^


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting video, that is to say nice looking girl at the beginning. I never thought about it before, but I think I might put a few sticks of fatwood in my bag.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I never thought about it before, but I think I might put a few sticks of fatwood in my bag.


Didn't watch the video but why use this as opposed to cotton balls impregnated with petroleum jelly? I actually keep one inside the little storage compartment on my Gerber fire starter so as to always be able to start a fire.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

******* said:


> Didn't watch the video but why use this as opposed to cotton balls impregnated with petroleum jelly? I actually keep one inside the little storage compartment on my Gerber fire starter so as to always be able to start a fire.


 I keep many ways to start a fire in my BOB , only because you never know what the weather will be . Dryer lint " in a zip lock baggie " is the #1 I carry , it's lite and very easy to start a fire with fire starter . We all have our own ways of starting fire " the easiest way for us to do it " . I think that is what makes us preppers . jmho


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I keep many ways to start a fire in my BOB , only because you never know what the weather will be . Dryer lint " in a zip lock baggie " is the #1 I carry , it's lite and very easy to start a fire with fire starter . We all have our own ways of starting fire " the easiest way for us to do it " . I think that is what makes us preppers . jmho


I have no plans on bugging out as I live at my bug out location, but I do keep a kit in my truck in case I have to walk home. I am no expert on these matters, but wouldn't you have trouble if your lint got wet? Am I right in thinking the petroleum jelly will light up no matter what? I keep maybe 15-20 impregnated cotton balls in a zip lock baggie in my truck. I'm assuming they would light if wet but not 100% certain.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

******* said:


> I have no plans on bugging out as I live at my bug out location, but I do keep a kit in my truck in case I have to walk home. I am no expert on these matters, but wouldn't you have trouble if your lint got wet? Am I right in thinking the petroleum jelly will light up no matter what? I keep maybe 15-20 impregnated cotton balls in a zip lock baggie in my truck. I'm assuming they would light if wet but not 100% certain.


I have a total of 7 ways to start a firein my BOB , as I said my dryer lint is in a zip lock baggie's I have a few small size baggies , I keep everything in zip lock baggies to keep things dry that need to stay dry .


----------

